# New HD 826OXE gearbox leak



## Demerito (Nov 6, 2015)

Hi everyone. New owner of a powermax HD 826OXE. I ran it for the first time today for about a 1/2 hour to break it in a little. Ran the auger on and off. After cool down, put it back in the garage. A few hours later i was checking the auger gear box and noticed the gasket below the plug was wet and the very bottom was the starting of a drip. Is this normal or something to be concerend? Thanks everyone...


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Demerito said:


> Hi everyone. New owner of a powermax HD 826OXE. I ran it for the first time today for about a 1/2 hour to break it in a little. Ran the auger on and off. After cool down, put it back in the garage. A few hours later i was checking the auger gear box and noticed the gasket below the plug was wet and the very bottom was the starting of a drip. Is this normal or something to be concerend? Thanks everyone...


Demerito :white^_^arial^_^0^_

Unfortunately this is something to be concerned about, I would contact your dealer ASAP and let him know this and initiate the warranty claim. It is likely a failed gasket, you can make sure everything is tight wipe it off and see if you can see where it is coming from. I would not run the augers until this is repaired to prevent damaging the auger gear.


----------



## Demerito (Nov 6, 2015)

Thank you very much. I sure will


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

take a wrench and go around and see if a bolt or 2 is loose. if they are loose tighten them up and top of the gear lube.k:k: *ALOHA from the paradise city.*


----------



## Demerito (Nov 6, 2015)

Hi guys. Well this morning i ran the snow blower with the auger running constantly for about 10 minutes. After cool down there was no drips from the auguer but the gasket midway down (lower half portion) looks disclored than the top (slightly wet but no dripping). If i run my finger over the gasket its ever so slightly oiled. Would a discoloration be normal from the oil line down?


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Demerito said:


> Hi guys. Well this morning i ran the snow blower with the auger running constantly for about 10 minutes. After cool down there was no drips from the auguer but the gasket midway down (lower half portion) looks disclored than the top (slightly wet but no dripping). If i run my finger over the gasket its ever so slightly oiled. Would a discoloration be normal from the oil line down?


 My guess is that you ran the augers unloaded which does not create much heat therefore a faulty gasket or slight warpage of the box might go undetected. I would have the dealer deal with this pronto before the real white stuff gets to your place and he might be inundated with service.
Good Luck


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Demerito said:


> Hi guys. Well this morning i ran the snow blower with the auger running constantly for about 10 minutes. After cool down there was no drips from the auguer but the gasket midway down (lower half portion) looks disclored than the top (slightly wet but no dripping). If i run my finger over the gasket its ever so slightly oiled. Would a discoloration be normal from the oil line down?


 the gasket will wick the oil away. did you take a wrench around it to see if some were loose??????????????????????


----------



## Demerito (Nov 6, 2015)

Yes. I did go around and checked the bolts. All snug. So is wicking normal? Ran it twice today and no leaking. Still will probably call the powerhouse dealer and let them know about it.


----------



## Demerito (Nov 6, 2015)

Here is a picture of the bottom of the auger gearbox


----------



## Demerito (Nov 6, 2015)

Top view


----------



## Demerito (Nov 6, 2015)

Front view


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

It is not leaking oil. what you had was residule/ excess oil from when it left the little TORO factory. open the plug hole it should be right to the top.


----------



## Demerito (Nov 6, 2015)

Thank you SO much!!!


----------

